# "Special Pike FC" ade...



## Onkel Tom (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo in die Runde!

Vor einiger Zeit las ich, dass ein mir bekannter Boardie seit geraumer Zeit mit dem in der "Szene" bekannte Special Pike FC" von MbFishing angelt, ohne einen einzigen seiner Hechte dadurch verloren zu haben. Da ich genau weis, dass er durchaus viele und auch große Hechte in der Peene und anderen Gewässern fängt, gab mir diese Aussage deutlich mehr, als es jeder Werbetext jemals könnte. So fragte ich ihn, ob er mir mal ein wenig vom 0,65er Pike FC zu Testzwecken schicken könnte. Ich brauche das Zeug eigentlich nicht, da ich mit meinen Vorfächern absolut ausreichend fange, aber ich war neugierig. Ich wollte das Material einfach mal völlig unvoreingenommen und neutral testen und was bietet sich da besser an, als eine geplante Angelwoche auf Rügen, wie ich sie nun hinter mir habe.
Da ich trotz seiner Berichte kein starkes Vertrauen in dieses Material hatte, einigte ich mich mit allen meinen Begleitern (2 Boardies von hier waren mit auf dem Boot) darauf, dass ich es zunächst ausschließlich an der Barschrute montierte und auch nur kleine Gummiköder mit Einzelhaken zum Einsatz kommen. Der Plan war recht simpel, ich wollte unbedingt, das ein Bodden typischer Sporthecht von 60 bis 90 cm mal so richtig auf den kleinen Gummi knallt und sich diesen hinter pfeift, so das auch auf jeden Fall ein Kontakt mit dem Vorfach zu Stande kommt. 

So angelten wir also erst mal 3 Tage recht erfolgreich auf der Ostsee, um Dorsche zu fangen, um dann den letzten Angeltag auf einem Bodden zu verbringen. Meine 3 Kollegen, allesamt langjährige erfahrenen Boddenangler, verwendeten die sonst üblichen starken Titanvorfächer an allen Ruten. Zunächst mal recht "lustig", alle drei hatten mit ihren "sichtbaren" Vorfächern bereits jeweils einen Hecht gefangen, während ich mit meinem "unsichtbaren" Vorfach noch immer auf den ersten Hecht wartete. Dann geschah es....

Ich bekam einen typischen Boddenhecht Biss, schnell, hart, eindeutig und ich schlug an so wie ich es schon Hunderte male mit Stahl/Titan gemacht hatte. Und was passierte noch bevor die Biegung der Rute ihr Maximum erreichte? Richtig, da war nur noch eine erschlaffte Schnur und als ich ein deutliches "das gib es doch nicht" von mir gab, war plötzlich totenstille auf dem Boot, denn wir alle wussten, was gerade passiert war. Ich bin nur heil froh darüber, dass es 3 Zeugen dieses Ereignisses gibt und das ich das "Resultat" nicht gleich vor Wut weg geschmissen habe. Das war so etwas von einem lehrbuchmäßigen FC Durchbiss, wie man ihn gar nicht besser beschreiben kann und auch das Material spricht eine so was von deutliche Sprache, ich war echt kurzzeitig irritiert. Ich hätte ja mit vielem gerechnet, aber dass das so hoch gepriesene "Wunder FC" gleich beim ersten Einsatz und ersten Hechtkontakt in der Stärke 0,65 gleich den Schwan macht, hätte auch ich nicht zu träumen gewagt.

Ich habe versucht, die Stelle des Durchbiss zu fotografieren und lade es auch gerne hoch.

http://*ih.us/a/img197/152/dakb.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img545/7606/oc9c.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img706/5113/4j04.jpg

Von mir aus soll jeder der will damit angeln, es wird auch sicherlich etliche male gut gehen, wenn man Glück hat, aber eines steht ganz sicher fest, "bissfest" und somit hechtsicher ist was anderes. Ich habe nach dieser Nummer wieder ein 25 lbs Titanvorfach an die Barschrute gebaut und alle dann noch folgende Hechte und Barsche konnten sicher gelandet werden. Wir fingen dann zusammen im Boot an diesem Tag noch eine deutlich zweistellige Zahl von Hechten zwischen 60 cm und 104 cm sowie einige Barsche bis 35 cm, alles auf Titan.

Ich will hier sicher keinen Streit anfangen, finde aber, dass man solche eindeutigen Umstände auch ansprechen sollte.
Gestern, erreichte mich zudem auch noch die "frohe Kunde", dass auch der Boardie, welcher mir das FC zum testen geschickt hatte, nun den ersten Durchbiss hatte, wohlgemerkt nachdem es etliche male gut ging, aber irgendwann ist immer das erste mal...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## bennyhill (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Sehr guter und informativer Beitrag, da kann jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen. Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Super Beitrag Onkel Tom!

FC ist eben FC........:m


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ohne Schadenfreude, Sarkasmus, Ironie, ohne Besserwisserei und Oberlehrerei gemeint:
Konnte, kann und wird mir nicht passieren!

Danke für die Info! :m


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Eigentlich gehören solche Leute (Inverkehrbringer als Hechtvorfach und sogenante "Experten") wegen Betrugs und Tierquälerei angezeigt#d.

Ich hoffe, jetzt haben auch die letzten, trotz "Experten" und Werbung, begriffen, dass es *nur ein Material zum Hechtfischen* gibt, nämlich *Metall* (Stahl, Titan)#h.


----------



## Bobster (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Danke für den hoffentlich nun oft zitierten und aufgerufenen
Beitrag über das blödsinnige hechtsichere FC, etc. !


----------



## pike-81 (29. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Titan ist sehr glatt. Bei kurzen Hülsen oder schlechter Verarbeitung KANN es aus der Hülse rutschen. Außerdem lassen sich Schwachstellen nicht erkennen, und es bricht irgendwann ohne Vorwarnung.
Trotzdem setze ich es gerne ein.
Zu FC kann ich nicht viel schreiben. Habe vor kurzem ein Stück zwischen Geflochtene und Vorfach geknotet. Nach einigen Köderverlusten bin ich davon wieder ab.
Ansonsten kommt bei mir noch häufig 0,70er Hardmono zum Einsatz. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bei Verschleißerscheinungen, die man im Gegensatz zu Titan, sehr gut erkennt, wird es sofort ausgetauscht.
Von Stahl bin ich ganz weg, bin aber am Überlegen, ihn wieder bei Stingern an Großködern einzusetzen.
Petri


----------



## WK1956 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

@Onkel Tom

darf man deinen Beitrag abspeichern und gegen den Einsatz von FC verwenden?

Gruß Werner


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Der große Boardprofi nimmt doch auch nur FC, is der schon schlauer?

Bei mir selber Spiel. Dickes FC durchgebissen, kurz darauf 0.28 Flexonit Stinger durchgebissen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Titan taugt auch nicht sonderlich was, es ist halt nur teuer und die Angelindustrie verdient mehr darann.Es wird zu leicht spröde und man verliert am ende genauso seine Fische oder Köder wie mit zu dünnem Mono/FC..Das Pike FC taugt auf jedenfall in der Stärke 0,85mm was.Wer sicher gehen will, der sollte 1x7 oder 1 x 19 in den dünneren Varianten nehmen oder 7x7 für Vorfächer ab 25 lbs...


----------



## Bait-Jerker (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Titan taugt auch nicht sonderlich was, es ist halt nur teuer und die Angelindustrie verdient mehr darann.Es wird zu leicht spröde und man verliert am ende genauso seine Fische oder Köder wie mit zu dünnem Mono/FC..


DU vielleicht, aber nicht _man_... 
Dein Vergleich von FC und Titan zeugt von wenig Erfahrung.


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Der große Boardprofi nimmt doch auch nur FC, is der schon schlauer?





---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> m.M.n. geht es dem auf Teufel kommm raus doch eh nur um den größten Fisch, der Rest interessiert nicht. Vieleicht woanders zu kurz gekommen



Es soll eben Leute geben, die würden sogar die eigenen Kinder anködern. Alles für ein Grinsefoto mit großem Fisch.


----------



## Seefliege (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

|wavey: 

Da ich bei der Pleite als Zeuge herhalten kann, möchte ich versichern, dass alles tatsächlich genauso und unter "ernsten" sprich Boddenbedingungen abgelaufen ist ... Ich habe immer wieder betont, dass beim regelmäßigen Antreffen von größeren Hechten ein zweifelsfrei hechtsicheres und auch mind. 60 - 70 cm langes Vorfach benutzt werden sollte. Da habe ich bei Angelkumpanen schon ein paar Mal lange Gesichter gesehen, wenn der Traumfisch mal so einfach wech war ... |uhoh: Abgebissenes Hardmono sowie ebenso überbissene nicht hinterfütterte 30 cm Spinnstangen, diverse aufgekantete 0815 Karabiner ... Derartiges ist eben ungeeignet unter diesen Verhältnissen. Das verblüffte und entrüstete Gefluche vom Thomas werde ich auch unter dieser Rubrik ablegen. Der Test hat schon geklappt, ging aber voll in die Hose ... :m

@ Thomas;

Glücklicherweise entschädigten uns ja die Fische über die ganze Woche recht reichlich für diese lehrreiche und auch eindeutige Demonstration der Untauglichkeit von FC für den Zweck, absichtlich auf Hechte zu angeln ... |rolleyes

Ps: Bloß gut, dass vor ein paar Wochen keines der "Seemonster" darauf gebissen hat ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Gill Bates (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht nebst Beweisfotos.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Hier ein Hecht von vielen mit dem FC in 55mm Stärke.







Und nun


----------



## Onkel Tom (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Allerdings Matthias, allerdings. |supergri

"Dort" biss ja nur so'n oller, kapitaler Unterwasserbaum, der den Köder letztlich auch gefressen hat. Man konnte dabei jedoch sehen, wie gut das FC Vorfach gehalten hat, um den Hänger abzureißen, musste wir aber ganz schön würgen. |uhoh:

Zu meiner Ehrenrettung möchte ich jedoch ausdrücklich betonen, dass mein "verblüfftes und entrüstetes Gefluche" nicht dem Durchbiss des FC im Allgemeinen galt. Wie viele von euch war und bin auch ich der Meinung, dass dieses Zeug nichts vor Kunstködern zu suchen hat, wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist. |rolleyes

Nein, mich hat es viel mehr auf die Palme gebracht, dass ausgerechnet dieses FC, welches so blumig auf der Vertreiberseite beworben wird, ich zitiere...



			
				MBFishing schrieb:
			
		

> DIE STÄRKEN 0,55 UND 0,65 MM WERDEN WIEDER AB ANFANG APRIL LIEFERBAR  SEIN!! 25 Meter mit einer der wohl besten Fluorocarbonschnüre, die es  jemals gegeben hat! *Ersetzt beim Raubfischangeln alle anderen Vorfächer,  da dieses Vorfach von vielen als HECHTSICHERES Vorfach angesehen wird* *(*1)*,  ohne das diese Schnur von schnurscheuen Fischen wahrgenommen wird.
> 
> *Wer  dieses HECHTSICHERE VORFACH Schnur einsetzt, wird die Vorteile von  unserem FLUOROCARBON äußerst schnell zu schätzen wissen!* Noch ein Tip  zur Verarbeitung: Ich empfehle immer, die Vorfächer mindestens einen  Meter lang zu machen. *Sollte mal ein Hecht die Schnur beschädigen*, so  kann die Schadhafte Stelle rausgeschnitten und anschließend der Wirbel  oder Haken neu befestigt werden. So wird erheblich sparsamer gefischt!  Diese Fluorocarbon wurde speziell zum Angeln auf Hecht entwickelt! Die  Vorteile von diesem HECHTSICHEREN Vorfachgegenüber den  Standart-Vorfächern, egal ob es sich um Stahl oder Hardmono handelt, in  diversen Punkten:
> 
> ...



...  gleich beim allerersten Kontakt versagte. Ich habe die für mich persönlich interessanten Teile der Werbung mal markiert.

*(*1)  *Ist für mich nun aber so richtig endgültig widerlegt, es ersetzt bissfeste Vorfächer absolut nicht. #d

*(*2)* Das ist ein Märchen. Nicht die Tatsache, dass ein Ü-40 Barsch alt ist, sondern dass sie sich nicht mit hechtsicheren Materialien fangen lassen. Den "Einen oder Anderen" dieser Größenordnung durfte ich in meinem Anglerleben ja bereits fangen und die fing ich allesamt mit Titan/Stahl. :g

*(*3)* Nun, ich bin in dieser Sache vielleicht päpstlicher als der Papst, aber ich glaube gerne, dass in dieser Zeit kein Ab*r*iss statt fand. Wie oft es dabei zu einem Ab*b*iss kam, steht da nämlich nicht und das kann auch kaum jemand überprüfen. Meine gemachte Erfahrung spricht da doch eine ganz andere Sprache... #c

Aber wie bereits anfänglich geschrieben, möchte ich das hier nicht als "Anti FC/HM was auch immer" Attacke verstanden sehen. Wer meint dieses Material einsetzen zu müssen, um vermeintlich "mehr" Fische zu fangen, soll dass tun. Jeder fähige Angler hat das aus meiner Sicht aber sicher nicht nötig, weil er auch so genug fängt, ohne ein unnötiges Risiko eingehen zu müssen. |rolleyes

Ich habe "nur" meine bereits vorher bestehende Meinung zu einem Material bestätigt bekommen, hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell passiert. Sollte der Hecht durch mein Tun verenden tut mir das leid. Ich hege jedoch die Hoffnung, das mein handeln und sein mögliches "Opfer", seine Artgenossen zukünftig etwas mehr schützen wird, da sich vielleicht doch der Eine oder Andere ein paar mehr Gedanken über das hier geschriebene machen wird. |licht


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> Ich hege jedoch die Hoffnung, das mein handeln und sein mögliches  "Opfer", seine Artgenossen zukünftig etwas mehr schützen wird, da sich  vielleicht doch der Eine oder Andere ein paar mehr Gedanken über das  hier geschriebene machen wird.



Das wird leider bei den "Betonköpfen" nicht genügend Eindruck machen!

Wie hier z.B., die trotzige Reaktion von Raubfischzahn:



> Hier ein Hecht von vielen mit dem FC in 55mm Stärke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## strafer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ich fische das FC in 55 seit 2 Jahren und habe in der Zeit keinen Hecht damit verloren, dafür 3 durch kaputtgegangene Einhänger (teure"Marken"ware) und einen der den Stinger aus Stahl (Drennan) gekappt hat. 

Ein Verlust des Fisches lässt sich nie 100% ausschliessen...


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Wäre ich mit auf dem Boot gewesen, hättest Du von mir in einem derart hechtverseuchten Gewässer kein Go für ein mit 0,65er so dünnes Fluo bekommen!

In der Stärke ist das grob fahrlässig!

Und für Deinen zu dem absichtlich provozierten Versuch eines Durchbisses mit Gefährdung eines Fisches erntest Du von mir mehr als das Gegenteil von Hochachtung!

Und das nur, um diese Werbung zu widerlegen? Das ist schon mächtig abartig und in der Güterabwägung nicht mal im Ansatz nachvollziehbar!#d


----------



## Onkel Tom (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

@ Deep Down

Ist dein Recht so zu denken und schreiben, kann ich nichts gegen sagen, weil du in der Sache richtig liegst.

Es ist nur nicht ganz fair mir zu unterstellen, dass ich absichtlich einen Abbiss herbeiführen wollte. Ich wollte ein hoch gelobtes Vorfachmaterial auf "Herz und Nieren" testen und es ging völlig in die Hose. Bevor ich mich dazu entschloss, hatte ich ausführlichen Kontakt zu jemanden, der in den letzen 2 Jahren hunderte Hechte, viele davon über der Metermarke in ähnlich hechtverseuchten Gewässer gefangen hat, ohne Verluste. Er war es auch, der mir zum Test etwas von dem Material (auf mein bitten) zuschickte, selbst gekauft hätte ich es mir nie. Er ist hier auch Boardie, vielleicht meldet er sich ja hier zum Thema auch noch mal irgendwann. Ich habe das ganz sicher nicht getan, um "Hochachtung" oder sonst was zu ernten, hätte ich den Abbiss dann "öffentlich" gemacht? Wohl kaum, ich hätte es verschwiegen, wie vermutlich eine ganze Menge andere Angler, denen das vor mir passiert ist.

Das MIR das nie wieder passiert, muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das nur, *um diese Werbung zu widerlegen*? Das ist schon mächtig abartig und in der Güterabwägung nicht mal im Ansatz nachvollziehbar!#d



Das Gemotze kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen!|uhoh:

Hier kann man lesen(wenn man's kann):



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Material einfach mal *völlig  unvoreingenommen und neutral testen *und was bietet sich da besser an,  als eine geplante Angelwoche auf Rügen, wie ich sie nun hinter mir  habe.



Deine Kritik sollte allein dem(und seinen "prominenten" Vertriebshelfern) gelten, der das Zeug als hechtsicher anpreist und verkauft!


----------



## vermesser (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ich meine, mal ganz ehrlich- welchen erfahrenen Hechtangler überrascht das jetzt?? 

Alles, was man mit einem Messer problemlos schneiden kann (also Fluo und Hardmono jeglicher Stärke) ist nicht hechtsicher.
Alles was nicht mit einem Messer so einfach zu durchtrennen ist (Stahl, Titan und Wolfram), hält auch Hechten stand, wenn es vernünftig verarbeitet ist.

Hardmono und Fluo verwende ich für einen einzigen Zweck...fürs Forellenangeln im Bach mit der mäßigen Gefahr kleiner Hechte. Und selbst dort nur mit schlechtem Gewissen. 
Selbst beim Horniangeln auf dem Bodden angel ich NIE ohne Stahl bzw. Titan.

Lasst doch endlich die Finger von dem Müll. Die Werbung lügt, das Zeug ist Schrott. Eine gute starke Mono ist genauso "hechtsicher" und unsichtbar wie dieser ganze neumodische Kram und erfüllt den Zweck genauso schlecht.

Und natürlich kann man viele viele Hechte mit dem Zeug landen. Weil beim Spinfischen ein sehr hoher Prozentsatz der Hechte das Vorfach überhaupt nicht zwischen die Zähne bekommt. Also es gar nicht durchbeißen kann...aber wehe, der Köder wird doch mal tief genommen. 

Wenn ich das schon lese...Einhänger kaputt, Stinger durch...was fischt Ihr für'n Müll? Ich fange dutzende Hechte im Jahr von klein bis mittel und manchmal groß und habe den letzten Hecht durch Materialfehler vor ungefähr zehn Jahren durch ne zugeknallte Bremse nach Hänger verloren.

Normalerweise hat man ne Bremse und tauscht schadhaftes Material schon beim leisesten Zweifel aus...dann passiert sowas auch nicht.


----------



## Esox10 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Hi @ all #h,

meiner Meinung nach, sollten ALLE Raubfischangler Stahl, Titan oder Wolfram als Vorfach verwenden, wenn das Gewässer Hechte beherbergt...

Ich fische immer mit Stahl als Vorfach wenn Hechte im Gewässer vorkommen
Auch beim Barschangeln verwende ich Stahl...lieber ein paar Barsche weniger fangen, als ein Hecht zu verlieren....

Mfg


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Wenn ich schon wieder les dass macnhe FC verteidigen, da ihnen noch nie was abgerissen ist steigt mir echt der Hut#q
Das sind dann wschl. die leute die den Hecht aus angst vor seinen schrafen Zähnchen lieber am Gripper aufhängen als den Kiemengriff anzuwenden.


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Schade, dass so ein Diskussion von einigen mit viel Idiologie und Polemik geführt wird (damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht den Threadersteller). 
Ich finde es vollkommen ok und sogar wichtig, dass auch negative Erfahrungen mit dem FC mal zur Sprache kommen. So kann sich jeder sein Urteil bilden und dann entscheiden, welches Vorfachmaterial er zum Einsatz bringt.  
Es sollte dabei aber auch legitim sein, wenn jemand auf ein bestimmtes Material setzt, weil er damit positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat - egal um welches Material es sich dabei handelt. 
Demjenigen dann mehr oder minder lächerliche Beweggründe zu unterstellen, hat mit sachlicher Argumentation nichts zu tun. 
Die handfesten Tatsachen, die in diesem Thread (und anderen) zu Buche stehen sind doch folgende: Es gab hier offensichtlich einen eindeutigen Durchbiss von FC. Es gab genauso offensichtlich auch schon andere Angler, die Durchbisse von FC hatten. Es gibt ebenso offensichtlich auch Angler, die schon lange mit FC fischen und keinen Durchbiss hatten. Faktisch haben letztere also auch keinen Fisch verangelt und das sollte man auch einfach mal akzeptieren.
Bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich seit nunmehr fast drei Jahren ausschließlich FC-Vorfächer fische und sehr zufrieden bin. Ich finde, dass es dann mein gutes Recht ist, das auch zu sagen oder zu publizieren. Die Metall-Fans tun ja nichts anderes, also erwarte ich, dass sie anderen auch die Möglichkeit zugestehen, ihre Meinung und Erfahrung kund zu tun, ohne unsachlich zu werden. 

Nun kommt die entscheidene Frage: Wie hechtsicher sind die unterschiedlichen Vorfachmaterialien im Vergleich zu einander?

Selbst in diesem Thread haben zwei User von Hechtverlust mit Stahl berichtet und in so ziemlich jedem Angelforum liest man immer mal wieder davon, dass Stahl- oder auch Titanvorfächer im Drill gerissen sind.

Ich habe selbst einige Jahre ausschließlich mit Stahlvorfächern geangelt und verwende bis heute für den Bau von Stingern an Gummifischen ausschließlich Stahl, weil es flexibler und dünner ist als FC und so nicht das Laufverhalten einiger "sensibler" Shads beeinträchtigt. Spontan kann ich mich allein in diesem Jahr an zwei große Fische erinnern, die mir den Stahl-Stinger geknackt haben, ebenso an abgerissene Fische mit Stahlvorfächern, die teilweise nagelneu waren. 

Für mich ist die Schlussfolgerung aus diesen selbst gemachten Erfahrungen und denen anderer Raubfischangler, dass es KEIN Vorfachmaterial gibt, mit dem die Landung eines Hechtes garantiert werden kann - von völlig überdimensionierten Stärken vielleicht einmal abgesehen. 

Nun sollte ganz einfach jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, mit welchem Material er keine oder so wenige Fische, wie möglich verliert. Erfahrungsberichte, wie der von Onkel Tom sind dabei eine gute Hilfe zur Orientierung. Es sollte jedoch auch berechtigt sein, dass User die mit anderen Materialien erfolgreich fischen, ihre Erfahrungen hier kund tun ohne dabei mit Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen überschüttet zu werden.


----------



## WK1956 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Es ist sicherlich richtig, es gibt keine Montage und kein Material mit dem man absolut sicher sein kann einen Fisch nicht zu verlieren, auser es ist völlig überdimensioniert.
Jedes Material kann durch Beschädigungen oder fehlerhafte Montage reisen.
Aber, und das ist für mich entscheidend, es gibt Materialien die in ungünstigen Situationen vom Fisch durchgebissen werden können und es gibt Material bei dem das nahezu ausgeschlossen ist.

Für mich keine Frage welches Material ich da wähle, auch wenn ich den einen oder anderen Fisch dann eventuell nicht fange.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Hallo Veit,

danke für dein Statement. Im Grund hast du Recht, wenn du schreibst, dass jeder für sich entscheiden muss was er macht und dass es immer wieder Abrisse gibt ( auch mit Stahlvorfächern). Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass Stahl auch keine Wunderwaffe ist.

Knicke, Abrieb, Fertigungstolleranzen usw.... klar kann da ein Fisch mal verloren gehen.

Aber verzeih mir, das ist meine Meinung, wenn ich dem Kommentar eines Users hier voll beistehe: Er scheibt, dass ein Material, was man mit einem Messer leicht schneiden kann, nichts für Hechtzähne ist. ich hab den Test gestern abend mal kurz gemacht. Mit nem scharfen Messer ein 0,80mm FC durch geschnitten und versucht ein 6,8KG 7-Strand damit zu schneiden. Ich hab das 7-Strand auch durch bekommen - aber es hat mehr Gewalt und Kraft gebraucht! Also ein klares Zeichen für Stahl.

Der FC Hype stößt mir seit fast 1,5 Jahren am Rhein leider übel auf. Ich glaube von 10Anglern die ich da treffe hat einer oder max 2 ein Stahlvorfach drann. Alle anderen FC in teilweise durchmessern von 0,35 - 0,40mm. Da wird billigend in Kauf genommen Hechte zu verangeln, um 1-2 Zanderbisse mehr zu bekommen....

Bei uns (hessischer Rhein) gibts seit gut 2 Jahren wieder einen besseren Bestand an Hechten... in den Buhnen und auch im Hauptstrom an der Steinpackung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> Mit nem scharfen Messer ein 0,80mm FC durch geschnitten und versucht ein 6,8KG 7-Strand damit zu schneiden. Ich hab das 7-Strand auch durch bekommen - aber es hat mehr Gewalt und Kraft gebraucht! Also ein klares Zeichen für Stahl.


So einfach isses, so seh ich das auch.

Dennoch:
Es ist die Sache des Anglers - oder wollt ihr als näxtes neue Gesetze, dass man auf Rotaugen nur noch mit Stahlvorfach angeln darf, weil ein Hecht überbeissen könnte??

Es geht schließlich nur um Fische und angeln..

Und man kann eben Abrisse nicht vermeiden - nur vermindern...

Und das sollte dem Angler überlassen bleiben....


----------



## WK1956 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So einfach isses, so seh ich das auch.
> 
> Dennoch:
> Es ist die Sache des Anglers - oder wollt ihr als näxtes neue Gesetze, dass man auf Rotaugen nur noch mit Stahlvorfach angeln darf, weil ein Hecht überbeissen könnte??
> ...


 
Keine Angst Thomas, keiner will da ein Gesetz draus machen.
Aber auch wenn es nur um Fische geht, kann man sich doch bemühen möglichst wenig Abbisse zu erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> Keine Angst Thomas, keiner will da ein Gesetz draus machen.


wir haben hier nen grünen Ministerpräsidenten und kriegen ein "ökologisches Fischereigesetz" - darauf würd ich also keine Wette eingehen..

Zudem muss man Stahlvorfächer eigentlich eh verbieten, wie Blei, Schwermatall im Wasser etc.. - da werden die Grünen notfalls schnell sein..



> Aber auch wenn es nur um Fische geht, kann man sich doch bemühen möglichst wenig Abbisse zu erhalten.


Natürlich.

Aber es ist Sache des Anglers (und sollte es bleiben), ob, wann und wie er bei welcher Methode auf welchen Fisch welche Vorfächer einsetzt..


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Natürlich ist es sache des Anglers.... aber bei soviel Fischgeilheit wird eben der Waidmännische Gedanke vernachlässigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ich bin auch fischgeil - sonst wär ich Kleingärtner ;-))


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ich denke wir haben uns schon verstanden


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch fischgeil - sonst wär ich Kleingärtner ;-))



Hä, ich bin Fischgeil und Kleingärtner, ich sehe nicht, dass das Eine das Andere ausschließt. #c :m

Zum Thema, wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht fische, verwende ich ein Stahl- oder Titanvorfach, gehe ich auf Barsch oder Zander (hier am Niederrhein) verwende ich FC oder Mono.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zum Thema, wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht fische, verwende ich ein Stahl- oder Titanvorfach, gehe ich auf Barsch oder Zander (hier am Niederrhein) verwende ich FC oder Mono.


Dito, so werdens wohl auch die meisten halten...


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der FC Hype stößt mir seit fast 1,5 Jahren am Rhein leider übel auf. Ich glaube von 10Anglern die ich da treffe hat einer oder max 2 ein Stahlvorfach drann. Alle anderen FC in teilweise durchmessern von 0,35 - 0,40mm. Da wird billigend in Kauf genommen Hechte zu verangeln, um 1-2 Zanderbisse mehr zu bekommen....


Dazu muss ich inzwischen sagen, -und diese Ansicht habe ich schon in verschiedenen Berichten und Vorträgen öffentlich geäußert- dass es meiner Meinung nach ein Irrglaube ist, dass man mit FC mehr Zander fängt. Das trifft allenfalls in sehr klaren Gewässern bei hoher Lichteinstrahlung zu - unter solchen Umständen hatten wir tatsächlich Unterschiede bei den Fängen feststellen können, die auf das Vorfachmaterial zurück zu führen waren.
In einem typisch trüben Zandergewässer oder bei bedecktem Himmel ist es sch...egal, ob man ein Stahlvorfach oder ein FC-Vorfach fischt. Es hat keinen Einfluss auf die Bissfrequenz. Ich setze ausschließlich auf FC, weil es langlebiger ist und nicht verknickt. Für einen souveränen Großzanderdrill brauche ich einfach die volle Tragkraft eines dicken FC-Vorfachs. 0,30er oder 0,35er FC halte ich im Übrigen für das Zanderangeln in größeren Flüssen für zu dünn - ganz unabhängig vom Hechtvorkommen.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> In einem typisch trüben Zandergewässer oder bei bedecktem Himmel ist es sch...egal, ob man ein Stahlvorfach oder ein FC-Vorfach fischt



Das sehe ich auch so. 
Einige meiner Kumpels fischen auch FC, direkt an die Geflechtschnur geknotet, auch um möglichst wenig Metall an der Montage zu haben. 

Ich fische auf Zander wie es mir gerade in den Kram passt, entweder kpl. ohne Vorfach, einfach einen Wirbel direkt an die grelle Geflochtene oder mit Stahl wenn es Hechte gibt.  

Ich fange auf Jahressicht nicht schlechter.


----------



## Onkel Tom (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dito, so werdens wohl auch die meisten halten...


 
Ne, ich denke nicht. Das würde ja nur Sinn machen, wenn keine oder kaum Hechte vorkommen, aber wo ist das in Deutschland schon der Fall. Ich kenne in meiner Ecke nur ein Gewässer, wo das scheinbar so ist und das ist auch das einzige, wo beim Barschangeln eine relativ dünnes FC vorm Köder hängt. In allen anderen Gewässern ist der Hechtbestand gut genug, um auch beim Barsch/Zanderangeln Stahl einzusetzen, um auf Nummer "sicher" zu gehen.

@ Veit

Danke für deinen sachlichen Beitrag. Ich stimme dir zu, dass man mit jedem Material der Welt Fische verlieren kann, weil es so unglaublich viele andere Dinge gibt, die dazu führen können, völlig unabhängig vom Vorfachmaterial. Ich kenne das doch auch, besonders in diesem Jahr, wo mich Pech & Pannen magisch verfolgen. Kumpel Matthias hat mal gesagt, wer viel angelt, der erlebt auch viel und so erging es mir halt in diesem Jahr. Die unglaublichsten Verluste musste ich verbuchen und das völlig unabhängig vom Vorfachmaterial. 

Was bringt das 50 cm lange 45 lbs. Titanvorfach, wenn der 80er Hecht beim Oberflächenangeln deutlich vor den Köder beißt, sich dann blitzschnell wie eine Roulade eindreht und letztlich über dem Vorfach mit der Hauptschnur in Kontakt kommt? Gar nichts, es kam zum Schnurbruch über dem Wirbel. Das war Pech, dass passiert leider, was willst du da machen, außer noch längere Vorfächer zu nutzen, aber das schützt vor solchen Sachen auch nicht "sicher".

Was bringt mir das 50 cm lange 6,8 kg Flexonit Vorfach an meiner 15 g Barschrute, wenn mir, wie vor einigen Wochen geschehen, ein strammer Wels auf den kleinen Barschwobbler knallt. Resultat war eine vom Biss an anhaltende Dauerflucht in die Bremse, die letztlich mit einem Hauptschnurabriss mitten in einer dicken Schilfbank endete. Auch das war nicht "Schuld" des Materials, sondern einfach nur Pech, wie soll man das verhindern. Es wird wohl niemand mit wallertauglichem Gerät auf Barsche angeln.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit aufgekanteten Karabinern, nicht haltenden Klemmungen/Knoten, oder Vorfachbrüchen durch Materialbeschädigungen. Alle diese Fälle laufen aber letztlich unter der Kategorie, "Fischverlust mit Titan/Stahl", obwohl sie an sich gar nichts mit dem Material selbst zu tun haben. 

Snapmodelle kann man wechseln, es gibt tatsächlich welche, die kein Fisch aufhebeln kann, die von vielen gerne genutzten Duo Lock Snaps gehören nicht dazu, wie ich in diesem Jahr ebenfalls leidvoll an den Bodden feststellen musste. Sich öffnende Klemmungen/Knoten sind individuelle Fehler bei der Herstellung von Vorfächern, völlig unabhängig vom Material.

Was letztlich bleibt ist die Wiederständefähigkeit des Vorfachmaterials selbst und da scheint es nun mal nur eine simple Wahrheit zu geben. FC/HM kann durchgebissen werden, Stahl/Titan nicht.

In wie weit dieser Umstand nun die Vorfachwahl jedes einzelnen Anglers beeinflusst muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich werde da garantiert niemanden bekehren oder bevormunden. Meine bereits vorher bestehende Meinung wurde in der letzte Woche unerschütterlich bestätigt, meine persönlichen Schlüsse daraus habe ich gezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



onkel tom schrieb:


> in wie weit dieser umstand nun die vorfachwahl jedes einzelnen anglers beeinflusst muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich werde da garantiert niemanden bekehren oder bevormunden. Meine bereits vorher bestehende meinung wurde in der letzte woche unerschütterlich bestätigt, meine persönlichen schlüsse daraus habe ich gezogen.


#6#6#6


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Aber es ist doch eine Tatsache dass FC im Vergleich zu Stahl scharfen und spitzen Sachen viel weniger entgegenzusetzen hat.
Auf lang wird mit FC einfach mehr Fisch verloren.
Dass manche gute Erfahrungen mit FC beim hechtln gemacht haben kann ja sein, aber warum.
Die meisten der Abrisse passieren doch wenn der Hecht beisst und sich wegdreht. Is er über dem Köder rattert das Vorfach unter Zug über die Zähne und is ab.
Wenn der Hecht hängt is schon das gröbste vorbei.
Beissen eure Hechte so spitz dass sie nie das Vorfach erreichen?
Fischt ihr 30er Latschen?


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Auf lang wird mit FC einfach mehr Fisch verloren.


Muss ich nach konkreten Zahlen für mich selbst ganz klar verneinen und das Gegenteil sagen. Wiegesagt: Nur meine Erfahrung!
Wenn du es anders erlebt hast, würde ich das aber niemals anzweifeln.




BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Beissen eure Hechte so spitz dass sie nie das Vorfach erreichen?
> Fischt ihr 30er Latschen?


Weder noch!
Etliche gefangene Hechte hatten den Köder überbissen. Meine Köder sind meist 10 - 15 cm lang.


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Naja, vielleicht putzen sich die Elbhechte nicht die Zähne#c


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

moinsen,
ich habe in meiner jugend nie mit stahl gefischt.
damals kamen die blinker/wobbler/gummis direkt an die 25er monohauptschnur-UND, ich habe nicht einen einzigen hecht dadurch verloren!

jetzt, in der "neuzeit" habe ich genau 2 tage lang mit fc auf zander gefischt-und an jedem tag einen hecht verloren...

es kann einfach jahrelang gut gehen, und plötzlich verliert man doch zig hechte hintereinander...

und da ich nichts mehr von glück/zufall halte, ab jetzt *immer* mit stahl.
hat bei uns hier oben in den bodden usw auch überhaupt keinen einfluss auf die bissfrequenz.

ich kann aber beide seiten verstehen...


----------



## Seefliege (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

|wavey: @ Thomas,

" ... Ähnlich verhält es sich mit  aufgekanteten Karabinern, nicht haltenden Klemmungen/Knoten, oder  Vorfachbrüchen durch Materialbeschädigungen. Alle diese Fälle laufen  aber letztlich unter der Kategorie, "Fischverlust mit Titan/Stahl",  obwohl sie an sich gar nichts mit dem Material selbst zu tun haben ..." |kopfkrat

Ich denke schon, dass Materialbrüche z.B. bei Titanium neben Verarbeitungsfehlern schon etwas mit dem Material selbst zu tun haben. Nämlich mit der Verwendung einer unangepasst zu niedrigen Stärke. Leider musste ich diesbezüglich bereits negative Erfahrungen sammeln. Beispiele:

Der 3 Kg "starke" Titaniumstummel als Hechtbremse vorm kleenen Barschköder hält nach ner Weile (einige Angeltage ...) nicht mal mehr dem Auswurf eines 5 cm Salmo Slider stand ... Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der 9 Kg "schweren" Hechtversicherung beim Angeln auf Boddenbarsche ... Da gab es auch nach ein paar Hechten als "Beifang" den einen oder anderen weggeworfenen Köder. #t Mit 12 kg + Titaniumvorfächern ist mir das seit einem Jahr nicht mehr passiert. Deshalb sollte bei der Materialwahl auf eine ausreichende Stärke des Titaniums geachtet werden. Auch beim hoch gelobten Titanium gibt es verkaufsorientierte Fehlinformationen seitens des Handels, um das recht teure Vorfach zu verkaufen. Natürlich sollte es zum gezielten Hechtangeln lieber 30 lbs oder gleich stärker montiert werden. Und es hält auch nicht so lange, wie von der Werbung versprochen, aber länger als Stahl ... Und es muss kompromisslos gekürzt oder getauscht werden, wenn es geknickt oder ähnliches ist. Fakt ist aber, wenn man Verarbeitungsfehler vermeidet, das Vorfach nach jedem Biss auf Knicke etc. kontrolliert und dann noch darauf achtet, dass nur (aufkantsichere) Bestandteile verarbeitet werden, sind beim gezielt montierten Hechtangeln Fischverluste nahezu 100%-ig ausgeschlossen. #6

Mal ein (Extrem)Beispiel:

Wie soll z.B. ein Hecht, egal wie brutal Biss und Drill ablaufen, eine Frontmontage aus 20 cm Spinnstange mit Spiralverschluss und 50 cm Stahlvorfach in robuster Stärke als Hinterfütterung kaputt kriegen? Wir haben auf Rügen viele Jahre so geangelt und niemals nie einen Fisch damit verloren ... Es geht also auch ohne Titanium. FC schon gleich garnicht. #d Außer auf Dorsch und Lachs in'er Ostsee. Titanium ist für mich erst zum Thema geworden, seit ich lieber den fetten Boddenbarschen nachstelle ... :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ich muss Seeflieges Erfahrungen bestätigen und fische auch nur noch Titan in ähnlicher Stärke. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist nicht-ummanteltes einadriges Titan extrem empfindlich gegen Quetschhülsen, weshalb ich penibel auf sauber gearbeitete Klemmhülsen achte und sogar vor dem Zuquetschen etwas Sekundenkleber in die Hülse laufen lasse, was die Hülse von innen "abpolstert" und das Vorfach gegen den Grat der Hülse schützt (und Durchrutschen vorbeugt).

Verhängt sich der Kunstköder beim Auswurf ungünstig im Vorfach und das Material knickt mit großer Kraft gegen die Hülse, wird das Vorfach leicht beschädigt.

Desweiteren ziehe ich 3cm Schrumpfschlauch über die Hülse bis auf den Karabiner hoch, um ein Knicken des Vorfaches in diesem besonders gefährdetem Bereich zu verhindert. Außerdem erlebte ich bereits mehr als 1x, dass sich Stahlvorfach ohne Schrumpfschlauch unglücklich im Karabiner verkeilte und "durchzuflutschen" drohte. 

Apropos Karabiner: Duolocks sind toll, da man sie auch durch die kleinen Öhre von Jighaken bekommt, allerdings verlieren sie schnell an Tragkraft. Mit 38kg-Modellen hatte ich bislang keine Probleme. Die kleineren Modelle werden teils einfach beim Wurf aufgehebelt, wenn sich die Öse des Köders im Bogen verkeilt und die Kräfte ungünstig wirken.

Erst nach so viel Aufwand gehe ich so weit, meine Vorfächer inzwischen vorsichtig als hechtsicher zu bezeichnen, wobei ich sie in dieser Form auch erst seit Juni fische, bei 2-3 Trips in der Woche. 

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben: Wer viel fischt, erlebt auch viel und möglicherweise werde ich schon bald eines Besseren belehrt...


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> Apropos Karabiner: Duolocks sind toll, da man sie auch durch die kleinen  Öhre von Jighaken bekommt, allerdings verlieren sie schnell an  Tragkraft. Mit 38kg-Modellen hatte ich bislang keine Probleme. Die  kleineren Modelle werden teils einfach beim Wurf aufgehebelt, wenn sich  die Öse des Köders im Bogen verkeilt und die Kräfte ungünstig wirken.


Das mit dem Aufgehen kenne ich! Seitdem ich aber Staylock-Karabiner verwende, hat sich das erledigt.

Den kleinen Endhaken der Staylocks bekomme ich prima durch Jighaken-Ösen (zumindest bei meinen VMC-Köpfen lässt der sich ohne Fädeln einfach durchstecken).

Ich verwende für Hecht standardmäßig die Größe 2 (100 lbs/45,36 kg). Die sind trotz ihrer Monstertragkraft IMO schön unauffällig und schlank.

Die Bogenform ist aber dennoch rund und weit genug für nen sehr guten Lauf von Wobblern/Jigs.

Das Öffnen und Schließen ist zu Anfang etwas fummelig, geht aber mit etwas Übung dann ganz easy von der Hand. Und wenn man sie je mal mit nem Wirbel versehen möchte, funzt das auch einwandfrei.

Ich verwende sie in Verbindung mit Gamakatsu Hyperstrong Wirbeln am anderen Vorfachende (oder eben zum Spinnern/Blinkern zusätzlich nochmal direkt dran).

Für mich sind die Dinger das Nonplusultra - Duolocks & Co. hab ich komplett abgeschafft.

Nicht ganz billig, die Dinger - aber ihr Kohle IMO komplett (und mir daher) wert.

Ich finds einfach wichtig, gescheite Kleinteile zu verwenden. Schon alleine aus dem Grund, dass ich keinen teuren Wobbler wg. nem Billo-Karabiner etc. verlieren möchte. Und nen Fisch gleich zweimal nicht.

Ansonsten verwende ich am liebsten Stahl. FC etc. kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Titan traue ich nicht, da man dem Zeug beginnende Beschädigung nicht richtig ansieht.

Drum nehm ich zum Spinnfischen lieber 1x7 und untersuche es zwischendurch penibel auf Knicke, Auffasern etc. Falls etwas erkennbar --> sofortiger Austausch, Snap und Wirbel werden recycled.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

ich fische schon seit jahren mit stahl am Rhein.
Hatte bisher noch NIE das Problem das mir ein hecht das stahl durchgebissen hat.
letztes jahr habe ich mir auch mal FC bei meinem Händler gekauft, der meinte damit wäre es kein Problem hechte zu landen.
erster hecht der nen rapala crankbait Überbissen hat und das Vorfach war direkt durch!!
da denke ich heute noch oft dran.das ist mir noch nie passiert.
am Rhein hat das zeug meiner Meinung nach GARNICHTS verloren.wir hatten letztes jahr tage wo wir über 30 hechte am tag an bord hatten.
fische das 6,8kg flexonit vom boot, und manchmal das 9kg vom ufer.man soll natürlich auf die Quetschung achten und das keine Beschädigungen dran sind.

ich weiss noch vor einigen jahren waren viele der Meinung kevlar wäre hechtsicher.
heute ist es was die hechtangler betrifft verschwunden.

wenn es speziell um zander,barsch oder rapfen geht ist fc ok.aber sobald hechte vorhanden sind,ein no go.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Gill Bates (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Wenn es speziell um Zander, Barsch oder Rapfen geht ist FC ok. Aber sobald Hechte vorhanden sind, ein no go.

#v Genau so und nicht anders!


----------



## DingoDong (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Nach persönlich hunderten von vertikalgefangenen Zandern, kann man ebenfalls in einem fließenden Gewässer das Fazit ziehen, dass ein Stahlvorfach die Zanderbissfrequenz nicht beeinträchtigt.

Mit fehlt hier in diesem Thread noch ein wenig die Moral dieser Geschichte. Am Anfang haben alle gegen das FC gepoltert und nun kommt am Ende raus, dass man doch beides nutzen sollte?! Ich würde jedenfalls als neutraler Leser die Worte eines Hechanglers beherzigen und weniger die eines Zanderanglers, da ein Hechangler wohl doch aufgrund der Quantität, eine objektivere Aussage treffen kann, wenn er denn auch beide Materialien ausgiebig gefischt hat. 

Die Frage ist auch, ob Onkel Toms Ergebnis nun repräsentativ ist. Einem Freund ist dieses bei seinem ersten gekauften Titanvorfach passiert - es ist einfach in der Mitte während des Drills, ohne viel Spannung, gerissen. 

Was stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## DingoDong (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf, Du kannst wählen:
> 
> (Irr-)glaube, Vermarktungsperspektive und Opferbereitschaft (der verludernden Hechte natürlich)
> 
> ...



Könnte man fast so sagen, wenn sich Stahl nicht hin und wieder aus anderen Gründen in zwei Teile auflösen würde.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn jetzt?



Dass auch mir schon einmal ein Crankbait beim Gewaltwurf abgeflogen ist, weil das Titanvorfach (allerdings nur 7 kg Tragkraft) in der Mitte riss. Zuvor war keine Beschädigungen sichtbar. Jedes Vorfach wird nach dem quetschen einem Zugtest unterworfen. Ich hoffe es war ein Montagsvorfach.

@PirschHirsch: Danke für den Tipp mit den Staylocks, die könnten was taugen und werden getestet!


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, ob Onkel Toms Ergebnis nun repräsentativ ist. Einem Freund ist dieses bei seinem ersten gekauften Titanvorfach passiert - es ist einfach in der Mitte während des Drills, ohne viel Spannung, gerissen.
> 
> Was stimmt denn jetzt?



Repräsenativ durchaus, wenn man meint, mit 0,68er Fluo auf Hecht angeln zu müssen. Das ist abzulehnen.
Bei größeren Durchmessern ist das aber durchaus anders und dann relativiert sich auch die Verwendbarkeit im Verhältnis zu Stahl!
Titan ist aufgrund der heiklen Verarbeitung kritisch und auch da man ihm das Überschreiten der Belastungsgrenze nicht ansieht! Dazu muss man wissen, dass Titan anders als Stahl keine Streckgrenze hat, sondern sich in der Verwendung immer weiter dehnt, dadurch schwächt und dann unabwendbar irgendwann reißt!


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

d





> @PirschHirsch: Danke für den Tipp mit den Staylocks, die könnten was taugen und werden getestet!


Gern geschehn! Handling-Tipp: Beim Öffnen oder Schließen einfach mit nem Finger der nicht haltenden Hand den Endhaken seitlich vorbeiführen. Sehr doof mit Worten zu beschreiben, aber so gehts am einfachsten.

Ich musste zu Anfang da auch etwas üben - aber nun klappts wie von selbst. Könnte mir denken, dass die Teile was für Deine Zwecke sein könnten. 

Ne direkte Bezugsquelle nenne ich jetzt nicht, das wäre glaube ich unerlaubte Werbung. Aber wenn Du einfach mal "Stay Lok Snap" oder "Stay Lock Karabiner" in Google eingibst, kommt da sehr schnell was Passendes #h

Kannst ja mal berichten, ob sie Dir getaugt haben.


----------



## pike-81 (31. Juli 2013)

Wer Negativerfahrungen mit Vorfachmaterial postet, sollte doch bitte die verwendete Stärke angeben.
Stahl ist bei einigen Methoden (große Wobbler, Jerken) einfach ungeeignet. Haken verfangen sich, das Vorfach wird geknickt oder kräuselt sich.
Staylock Snaps sind auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Aber auch hier kommt es bei häufigem Köderwechseln zu Materialermüdung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> Staylock Snaps sind auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Aber auch hier kommt es bei häufigem Köderwechseln zu Materialermüdung.



Logisch, unendlich halten die Dinger natürlich nicht. Aber im Vergleich zu Duolocks leiern die wesentlich später aus, finde ich.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Ich hab die DuoLocks von PB..... in geeigneter Größe zieht man die Teile auch nicht auf 

Sind zwar auch teurer als die 0815 Dinger... halten aber mächtig was aus!


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Und das ist die Hauptsache - der Rest Geschmackssache.

"Für Gruschd hend mr koi Geld", wie der Schwabe zu sagen pflegt


----------



## HBaerbel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Hallo,

nachdem ich durch gebrochene Stahlvorfächer einige Köder verloren habe, verwende ich seit einigen Jahren Fluocarbon-Vorfächer von Dragon. 40cm lang und bis 15kg belastbar. Bisher keine Verluste. Und ich habe einige Hechte gefangen, die den Köder weit überbissen und lange gekämpft haben. 
Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass man dem Vorfach einen heftigen Drill durchaus ansieht. Das wird dann getauscht. Das FC ist auch nicht mit dem von der Rolle zu vergleichen. Es hat etwa 0,50er Stärke und ist ziemlich starr. Mir kommt vorerst nichts anderes und vor allem kein Stahl mehr an die Hauptschnur.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Seefliege (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

#h Kai;

Für mich ergeben sich daraus ein paar Fragen:
Welches Stahlvorfach? Welche Stärke? Durchschnittliche Größe der gefangenen Hechte? etc. |kopfkrat 
Mir ist in einigen Jahren Hechtangeln nur einmal ein Vorfach aufgrund von Materialbruch beim Sprung eines durchschnittlichen Sporthechtes gebrochen. Das war aber auch schon ordentlich gekringelt ... Es handelte sich um ein 49-fädiges Material mit 15 Kg Tragkraft. Hat ansonsten super gehalten. Muss halt regelmäßig erneuert werden. Dann ist es auch sicher. Mit einer vorgeschalteten Spinnstange 100%ig sicher ... Aufgekantete Stinokarabiner sind ein anderes Thema und haben nix mit dem Vorfach zu tun ...


----------



## magi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Jedes Vorfach kann (ungewollt) brechen oder reißen. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei herkömmlichen Stahlvorfächern in nahezu allen Fällen der Benutzer daran Schuld ist. Wer konsequent vor jedem Einsatz die Quetschungen/Verbindungsstellen durch einen Zugtest prüft und bei JEDEM Knick oder Riss einzelner Fasern (z.b. nach einem Hänger) wechselt, hat mit Stahl definitiv das beste Vorfachmaterial! Allein die Tatsache, dass ich mit FC oder HM extreme Durchmesser bzw. Tragkräfte brauche, um halbwegs auf der sicheren Seite zu sein sollte doch schon zu denken geben..da habe ich jedenfalls mehr Vertrauen in ein 5 kg Stahlvorfach, was mit Verstand eingesetzt wird.


----------



## wrdaniel (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



magi schrieb:


> Jedes Vorfach kann (ungewollt) brechen oder reißen. ...



Weshalb es auch nicht schadet grundsätzlich mit angedrückten Widerhaken und wenn möglich mit Einzelhaken zu fischen. Dann hat es der Fisch leichter diese wieder loszuwerden.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> Weshalb es auch nicht schadet grundsätzlich mit angedrückten Widerhaken  und wenn möglich mit Einzelhaken zu fischen. Dann hat es der Fisch  leichter diese wieder loszuwerden.



Jo, oder gleich Angeln einstellen!
Das kannst du bei Forellen machen,aber was soll das beim Hechtfischen mit Kukö?

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Die Vorteile widerhakenloser Einzelhakenfischerei liegen auf der Hand.




Erzähl mal...

Und wir sprechen hier vom Hechtangeln!


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Speziell beim Hechtangeln, bedingt durch das wilde Gespringe und Geschüttel, dass sich der Hecht nicht so leicht abschütteln kann.


----------



## Franky (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

@ Franzjosef:
Ich empfehle Dir dann zum weiteren Versorgen des Fangs ein rundes Messer mit stumpfer Klinge. Die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand... Auch Sägen sollte man durch sanfte Wellen ersetzen!

Vorteil Widerhaken gegenüber "Schonhaken":
geringere Ausstiegsquote - sattere Angler (& Familien)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> - Weniger Tueddelei mit'm Kescher
> - Leichtere Verletzungen beim Menschen, wenn man sich den Haken doch mal irgendwo reingejagt hat
> - Leichteres Loesen aus Jacken, Decken, menschl. Fleisch(!!!) und (letzten Endes) aus'm Hechtmaul.
> - Weniger Verletzungen beim Fisch
> ...



Wenn interessieren eigentlich die Verletzungen beim Fisch, unabhängig davon, daß das bei Widerhaken kaum einen Unterschied macht.

Wenn du dich natürlich permanent selber verletzt, versteh ich, daß du dich von Drillingen fernhalten solltest. Aber da der Haken nun mal für den Fisch gedacht ist, und nicht für dich, ist diese Argumentation absolut hinfällig.

Also noch einmal, erklär mir bitte, welche fangtechnischen Vorteile widerhakenlose Einzelhaken bei der Fischerei auf Hecht haben. Und zwar im Hinblick auf letztendlich sicher gehakte und gelandete Fische!


----------



## paulmeyers (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Sten hast Du nur maßige Zielfische am Haken?

Wenn ja ist Deine Frage durchaus berechtigt...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Sten hast Du nur maßige Zielfische am Haken?
> 
> Wenn ja ist Deine Frage durchaus berechtigt...



Ich fange nur die ganz Großen!!
Falls aber doch mal ein Untermaßiger beißt, ist es mir völlig egal, ob das Loch im Kopp widerhakenlosbedingt minimal kleiner hätte ausfallen können.|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ansonsten vielleicht noch 'ne kurze Schilderung zu deinen eigenen Erfahrungen bezüglich widerhakenloser Einzelhaken an Hechtködern zu bieten?
Besonders die Montage widerhakenloser Einzelhakenangstdrillinge an meinen 23+ Gufis interessiert mich....


----------



## paulmeyers (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Na da biste ja nen ganz toller Hecht... #q

Mir gehts übrigens auch so, an Wobblern mit Drillingen die Widerhaken randrücken führt nicht automatsich zum Fischverlust, der entstehnde Bumpel ist nicht schlecht. Manche sagen auch das der Haken leichter eindringt da nicht so dick.
Longline release ist auch möglich dadurch...


----------



## HBaerbel (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Seefliege schrieb:


> Für mich ergeben sich daraus ein paar Fragen:
> Welches Stahlvorfach?


Ich glaube das war meist 1x7 Stahlvorfach von der Rolle, selbst gequetscht. Das ist dann kurz hinter der Hülse gebrochen. Außerdem hatte ich nicht nur einmal beim prüfen des Vorfaches eine verirrte Stahlader im Finger.  


Seefliege schrieb:


> Welche Stärke? Durchschnittliche Größe der gefangenen Hechte?


Stärke, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Allerding habe ich mit Stahl nie einen Hecht im Drill verloren. Meist ist das Vorfach beim Auswurf gebrochen und die schönen Jerks gingen dann in eine erdnahe Orbitalbahn. 


Seefliege schrieb:


> Es handelte sich um ein 49-fädiges Material mit 15 Kg Tragkraft.


7x7 hab ich nie getestet. Ich bin dann zu dem fertigen FC gewechselt und war damit bisher sehr zufrieden.

Grüße
Kai


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Tja, dann wuerde ick mal anfangen so zu angeln, dass der Hecht nicht "wild springt und schuettelt"... Aber ist weniger maennlich, wa'? #6
> 
> PS: Wie soll ein Hecht einen auf Spannung stehenden Einzelhaken abschuetteln? #t


 
Entspann dich mal|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Na da biste ja nen ganz toller Hecht... #q
> 
> Mir gehts übrigens auch so, an Wobblern mit Drillingen die Widerhaken randrücken führt nicht automatsich zum Fischverlust, der entstehnde Bumpel ist nicht schlecht. Manche sagen auch das der Haken leichter eindringt da nicht so dick.
> Longline release ist auch möglich dadurch...



In der Tat, manchmal komm ich mir wirklich wie der Hecht unter den ganzen Fischtröstern hier vor...#q

Im übrigen ging es hier um Einzelhaken und nicht um Drillinge, also wie sieht es damit an deinen Wobblern aus?

Erklärst du mir bitte noch die Nummer mit den Angstdrillingen, ich fische sehr oft sehr große Gufis.

Und ein paar erhellende Worte zum long line release...|bigeyes


----------



## paulmeyers (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Angstdrillinge? Wieso sollte ich Dir dazu was erklären? Äußer ich mich dazu? Lies nochmal nach och wenns bei der Hitze schwer fällt... 

Long Line Release? Ist glaub ich nur ein Spruch...für abgegangen im Drill...was man natürlich provozieren kann durch Rute runter und druck von der Schnur.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

@paulmeier

Es geht hier um die angeblich nur vorteilhafte Verwendung von widerhakenlosen* Einzelhaken* an Hechtködern!|uhoh:


----------



## paulmeyers (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Dringen halt sau schnell ein (schonmal nen VanFook angefasst? ), hab ein paar Hechtwobbler mit Einzelhaken udn finde das aus den genannten Gründen gut. Punkt.

Angstdrilling am GuFi  nur bei großen Ködern, aber da auch angedrückt. Punkt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Dringen halt sau schnell ein (schonmal nen VanFook angefasst? ), hab ein paar Hechtwobbler mit Einzelhaken udn finde das aus den genannten Gründen gut. Punkt.




Das ist bei großen Hechtködern völliger Unsinn! Punkt.


----------



## paulmeyers (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Suum cuique...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Barbarus hic ergo sum, quia non  
    intellegor ulli.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch begründen, du unverstandener Barbar



Kannst du dir vorstellen, ein großer Hecht mit seinem knüppelharten Schraubstockmaul hat deinen Hechtwobbler, sagen wir um die 20cm, quer im Maul und du mußt nun zusehen, daß mit 'nem harten Anhieb zumindest erst einmal einer von den Drillingen iwo fasst, bevor der Bursche wieder loslässt. Was glaubst du, wie brauchbar in so einer Situation ein Einzelhaken ist?


Aber vielleicht kannst du ja begründen, wieso ein Einzelhaken mit angedrücktem Widerhaken bei der Hechtangelei deutliche Vorteile haben sollte.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

@Sten,ich bin bei dir!
Das sind ganz ausgefuchste Fangvermeidungsstrategien, von höchst verunsicherten, gewissensgeplagten Weicheiern!
Da fragt man sich, warum sie die armen Fische, konsequenterweise nicht gleich in Ruhe lassen und sich ein anderes,harmloseres,friedvolleres Hobby suchen!
Ein paar Vorschläge hätte ich da, gerne per PN.

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

da bin ich bei Euch|wavey:bei Sten und Jürgen

Gruß A.

Einzelhaken am Großköder, wie groß soll der sein ?
Modell Fleischerhaken? Schlimmstenfalls liegt selbst der flach im Maul und bewirkt gar nichts


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Das begründet nicht meine Frage bzw. deinen Widerspruch ggü. Pauls Aussage
> 
> Verstehendes Lesen!
> 
> ...



Um etwas ansatzweise Konstruktives beizutragen vielleicht, oder willst du weiter Erbsen zählen?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Noch fischschonender wäre es,die Haken gleich ganz zu entfernen und dann nur noch die Anbisse zu zählen.Oder etwas raffinierter den Hardbait vielleicht mit Wollfäden drapieren,da wird mit viel Glück auch mal einer hängen bleiben.Und mit den Wollresten könntet ihr sorgar noch nette Söckchen stricken!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Dringen halt sau schnell ein (schonmal nen VanFook angefasst? ),




Das sind Einzelhaken für kleine bis mittlere Wobbler für die Forellen/Barschangelei bis Größe 2(entspricht Drillinggröße 6!!)erhältlich.

An 'nem großen Hechtwobbler rutscht der beim Anhieb einfach durch.

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/VanFook-Einzelhaken-Welche-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe:_:11.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Sten,ich bin bei dir!
> Das sind ganz ausgefuchste Fangvermeidungsstrategien, von höchst verunsicherten, gewissensgeplagten Weicheiern!
> Da fragt man sich, warum sie die armen Fische, konsequenterweise nicht gleich in Ruhe lassen und sich ein anderes,harmloseres,friedvolleres Hobby suchen!
> Ein paar Vorschläge hätte ich da, gerne per PN.
> ...




In der Tat,
irgendwie bekomme ich diesen Eindruck in letzter Zeit immer öfter von immer mehr Anglern hier.#h


----------



## Taxidermist (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



> An 'nem großen Hechtwobbler rutscht der beim Anhieb einfach durch.


Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass die Kandidaten mit "großen" Hechtwobblern fischen!
Die stehen da mit Stummelruten 20gr.WG,2000er Rollen,5Kg Schnürchen und twichen ihre Japanzwergbaits.
Wenn sie dann mal einen größeren Hecht an die Strippe kriegen, wird der  bis zur Unendlichkeit gedrillt und dann nutzen dem Fisch auch die Schonhaken nix mehr.
Aber die Typen fühlen sich dennoch wie Helden,denn sie sind ja so schonend mit dem Fisch umgegangen!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Einzelhaken und/oder Widerhaken andrücken? Von mir aus bei kleinen Barsch- oder Forellenwobblern.

Ansonsten: Wenn ich was hake, soll das schließlich auch sicher und schnell an Land. Darum hake ich es ja - ansonsten geh ich nicht angeln.

Da könnte man ja gleich ganz ohne Haken angeln und sich an den reinen Anbissen ergötzen.

Ich schlage hart an und drille stets so kompromisslos wie möglich. "Spaß am Drill" halte ich für eine mittlerweile aufgekommene Unart - Drillen ist für mich dazu da, den Fisch so schnell und sicher wies nur geht zu landen. Alles andere halte ich für rein selbstorgasmischen Mumpitz.

Entsprechend abgestimmt ist auch mein Gerät - das geht nicht mit unterdimensioniertem Spielzeugkram.

Dann hat der Fisch IMO auch die höchsten Überlebensschancen, falls ich ihn wieder releasen muss/will.



> Aber die Typen fühlen sich dennoch wie Helden,denn sie sind ja so schonend mit dem Fisch umgegangen!


Eben. Da gehts rein um den Angler, nicht um den Fisch. Wie beim Rumgeheule, dass Minisuspender nicht mit Stahl laufen etc. Für mich reine selbstbeweihräuchernde Heuchelei. 

Hauptsache, das YT-Video mit völlig misslungener (da erschreckend-boxenkillender) "Abstimmung" zwischen nerviger Dröhnmusik und Gesprochenem kommt möglichst obercool und pseudoethisch. Ach ja, die Farbabstimmung zwischen Tackle, Brille, Klamotten und Video-Intro muss natürlich auch gegeben sein, damit möglichst viele erwünschte "Likes" kommen.

Ästhetisch zudem unterstützt durch 90000 ebenso misslungene Kiemengriff-Performances, bei denen die Finger 100 pro auch durch die Bögen rupfen, wenn man sich das z. T. so anschaut. Oder dem Barsch elegant präsentatorisch auf ex Maul und Genick ruinieren. Für mich jeweils eine peinliche Papageien-Nummer - unreflektiertes Nachmachen plus "argumentatorisches" Verteidigen.

Ich finde: Falls doch mal ein Fisch versehentlich draufgeht durch Doof-Gehakt-Sein etc., ist das halt so. Lässt sich trotz möglichst anständiger Fischbehandlung eben niemals ganz ausschließen. So ist Angeln nunmal.

Wer das ganz ausschließen will, sollte IMO nicht angeln.

Abgesehen davon tackert ein großer Einzelhaken auch ein ordentliches Loch ins Maul (oder je nach Fischgröße sogar von innen durch Auge) - da hat ein einzelner Drillingsbogen ne wesentlich kleinere Eindringtiefe und nen vergleichsweise kleineren Widerhaken.

Wenn ich an meine größten Hechtwobbler Einzelhaken dranmachen würde, würden die bei der Standardformel Hakenweite = zusammengerechnete Drillingsbreite schon in Richtung Heilbutt-Format gehen. Da kann ich ja gleich mit ner Harpune losziehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Nochmal zurück zur Vorfachfrage:

Erstmal vorweg : das Zitat von MB - Fishing ist ein Werbemittel und soll Käufer anlocken.

Selbst der große Zander und Hechtexperte U.Beyer hat schon vor etlichen Jahren gesagt, dass nur Stahl (od. ähnliches) sicher ist.

Und an die Aussagen richtiger Experten sollte man sich halten !!!

Das F.C. spielt nur dann eine (kleine) Rolle, wenn das Vorfachmaterial etwas steifer sein soll, als Monovorfach.

Das ist der einzige kleine Vorteil des Materials gegenüber stinknormaler Mono.

Zum Zanderangeln reicht ein ordentliches, billigeres Monovorfach der Stärke 0,40 locker aus.

Die angebliche Hechtsicherheit des F.C. liegt m.M. nach daran, dass der Hecht nunmal ein bspw. 40-65 er Material nicht mal ganz so eben durchbeißt, wie ein dünnes 25er !

Mehr Gründe als die Dicke gibt es nicht !

Die Sichtigkeit ist unter Wasser ebenso gut/schlecht, wie bei klarer Mono und hat bei einem trüben Zandergewässer ebenfalls keine Auswirkung (Ebenfalls Zitat von einem echten Experten schon vor vielen Jahren ).


Mir kommt es mittlerweile so vor, dass der Industrie die Waidgerechte Wahl des Materials nur "passt", wenn ordentlich die Kasse klingelt !

Was da immer wieder für Behauptungen aufgestellt werden #d

Bestes Beispiel : "semitransparent" 

Bleibt wachsam und glaubt nicht die Märchen der Werbung - der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass Alles, was leicht mit einem Messer durchtrennt werden kann, für Hechtzähne gar kein Problem sein kann !

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Zum Widerhaken andrücken kann ja wohl jeder stehen wie er will. 
Die Sinnhaftigkeit bei Kunstködern kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber dafür umso besser beim angeln mit Naturködern. 
Habe fast 2 Semester meines Studiums in England verbracht und kann sagen, dass dort fast ausschließlich ohne Widerhaken (barbless) oder mit nur 1 Widerhaken am am Drilling (semi-barbless) mit Naturködern gefischt wird. Im 2ten Fall ist der einzige Widerhaken an 1 Schenkel angebracht und der ist für den Köderfisch bestimmt. 
Die Jungs sind da ja auch extrem auf C&R gebürstet. Ich würde jedem raten sich in gewissen Regionen  beim abschlagen bzw. zum Teil auch beim angeln mit Widerhaken auf Hecht nicht erwischen zu lassen. Die Jungs sind zum Teil echt nicht handzahm! Erst recht wenn du ein Kraut bist. Und siehe da, die fangen und ich habe auch sehr gut ohne Widerhaken gefangen. Ich konnte nicht wirklich eine große Steigerung der Aussteiger feststellen. Also wenn man immer gut Druck auf die Rute bringt sehe ich damit kein Problem bei Naturködern. Folglich ist das angeln mit Kunstködern nach meiner Ansicht auch widerhakenlos möglich.
Hier in Deutschland fische ich allerdings auch mit Widerhaken. Jeder kann es doch machen wie er will. Allerdings muss ich der Widerhakenlosen Fraktion zustimmen, dass es etwas widersprüchlich ist, wie manche hier auf C&R von Hechten und auf Vermeidung des Verangelns von kleinen Hechten machen, aber dann erhöhte Verletzungsgefahr durch Widerhaken in Kauf nehmen. Nochmals bervor mich jemand verreißen will: Ich angel mit Widerhaken und ich esse ab und zu auch mal einen 70er Hecht!


----------



## Seefliege (1. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

|wavey:

Das Thema artet wiedermal in mehrere parallel zueinander, kreuz und quer vermischte Grundsatzdiskussionen rund die Waidgerechtigkeit bzw. das (neu-deutsch) "Fairplay" den Fischen gegenüber aus ... War ja bei dem Titel auch nicht anders zu erwarten. |rolleyes

Drilling versus Einzelhaken ...
Widerhaken versus Schonhaken
Stahl/Titanium versus FC oder
"Fisch"beton versus "Fischhäckerle" ... :q

Ich denke, man sollte die Verwendung der verschiedenen Materialien sehr differenziert daraufhin betrachten, ob man gezielt auf eine bestimmte Fischart angelt oder diese eher als gelegentlicher Beifang zu betrachten ist ... #c Beim gezielten Beangeln großer Fische bin ich auch ein Verfechter der sehr robusten Vorgehensweise. 2/0er oder 3/0er Drillinge am 23er Gufi und Brutalospinnstange sind für Großhechte keineswegs überdimensioniert. Beim Zander- und Barschangeln unter Hechtgefahr gehe ich anders, sprich filigraner, an die Sache heran. Am Bodden beissen allerdings auch auf 6,5 cm Kopytos ne Menge Hechte zwischen 70 und 100 cm, so dass ich da aus diesem Grund ebenfalls ein ordentliches Titaniumvorfach (12 Kg) vorschalte, wenn's auf Barsch oder Zander gehen soll ... Zu Hause, wo meist nur Fritten draufballern, reichen feinere Varianten auch aus. Wenn man sich beim Montieren immer an den größten im gewässer vorkommenden Fischen orientieren würde, könnte man z.B. gezieltes Stippangeln bzw. Barschangeln vergessen. Könnte ja ein fetter Karpfen oder Hecht beissen. An meinem heimatlichen Fluss hier würde es bedeuten, immer mit einer (Groß-)Waller tauglichen Spinnausrüstung unterwegs zu sein ... 
In diesem Kontext betrachte ich auch die Verwendung von FC versus Stahl. Beim gezielten Hechtangeln hat FC nix verloren. Wenn aber nur selten mal ein Hecht beim Angeln auf andere Raubfische beisst oder in manchen Gewässern eh nur Frittenalarm herrscht, kann FC schon ne Alternative sein. Die meisten Finessetechniken basieren ja auf dessen Verwendung. Ich habe es aber auch dort lieber, ne kleene Hechtversicherung vorne ran zu knüppern ... #6


----------



## paulmeyers (2. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

Internet Proll gehabe wird das ja langsam, macht doch was ihr wollt, ich mach das so andere machen das anders. Aber hier könnt ihr ja richtig einen auf dicke Hose machen 

Das ich Einzelhaken an dicken Gufis Fische, Bull Dawgs und so nutze, hab ich nirgends geschrieben, bischen mehr Mühe beim lesen also.
Das gute Einzelhaken besser haken als Drillinge mit Widerhaken ist logisch. Also so what?
Hier knallen auch 20er Hechte auf 14er Köder, verbieten kann ich den das ja nicht oder habt ihr Pro´s nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Tino34 (2. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

@ seefliege :m

|good:

kann man nicht besser schreiben mM


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. August 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*



Seefliege schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Wenn man sich beim Montieren immer an den größten im gewässer vorkommenden Fischen orientieren würde, könnte man z.B. gezieltes Stippangeln bzw. Barschangeln vergessen. Könnte ja ein fetter Karpfen oder Hecht beissen.


 
Stimmt voll und ganz.


----------



## gaerbsch (12. September 2013)

*AW: "Special Pike FC" ade...*

ichb würde jetzt mal gerne eine frage in den raum werfen... bist du sicher das dein fc durchgebissen wurde oder ist es vielleicht an der klemmhülse "gerissen" hast du das fc auf vorbeschädigungen untersucht? vielleicht mal irgendwo doof hängen geblieben?

und nochwas zum schluss. der veit setzt das material in der elbe ein. da kommen auf 100 zander 4 Hechte oder so. wer aber in ein Großhechtgewässer angeln will, der sollte, wenn er schon unbedingt fc testen will nix unter 0.80 nehmen. denn auch an diesem gewässer ist grundsätzlich nichts gegen fc einzuwenden. meine meinung...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zitat von *Seefliege* 

 
_|wavey: 
Wenn man sich beim Montieren immer an den größten im gewässer vorkommenden Fischen orientieren würde, könnte man z.B. gezieltes Stippangeln bzw. Barschangeln vergessen. Könnte ja ein fetter Karpfen oder Hecht beissen._
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gebe ich dir grundsätzlich recht, wer aber an den Bodden fährt hat größeres vor...



grüße
gaerbsch


----------

